# Normal for 6 mo old puppy stretches legs after sleeping?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Lately when my pup wakes up and gets up she kinda stretches her hind legs and "walks it out" before it gets back to normal.

The only recent changes are she was spayed, and because of this we have had to keep her quiet and not go out to run around. During the spay the vet said they looked at the hip (not sure what they did ) and it was normal...

Sound normal or something I need to get checked out?


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

My 5 month old stretches out like a cat when he wakes up ... It's when we have our morning scratchy bonding time....


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

It's perfectly normal. When you wake up in the morning, or from nap, don't you stretch?


----------



## Boscorelli (Sep 25, 2010)

Ours also does some serious stretching. First is hind legs, followed by the front with his butt up in the air, then a nice big yawn..... And he is ready to go!!!


----------



## Elliot'sMomma (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds just like my 6 month old, Elliot !!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Bello stretches like a cat too, and then Slooooooowly roles over for Belly rub time. Had to adjust the alarm during the weeks so he has his 15 minutes to wake up. Seriously. There is no fighting the morning stretch......


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Bella stretches any time she wakes up while making Chewbacca noises.


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

my do will stretch his front and rear legs.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Stressedgoldenmom said:


> My 5 month old stretches out like a cat when he wakes up ... It's when we have our morning scratchy bonding time....


Exactly my words... I "help" Aspen and Spirit with their mornings stretches by by rubbing and massaging their hips, thighs, and rib cage as I nuzzle them with my head. It's one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Stretching helps avoid injuries from stiff muscles and increases blood flow. I know, personally speaking, I can't start my day without a nice big stretch.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes...that's normal. Butter started to stretch like that around six months.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne stretches like an athelete LOL then yawns and shakes his head.


----------

